# Trainer in CT (New Haven Area)



## emCee (May 23, 2010)

Anyone local in CT know of any good trainers or group classes. Been doing research but everything i find is almost exactly the same.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I would also be interested.Not a big fan of group classes


----------



## emCee (May 23, 2010)

I was looking at pictures of your dog the other day. I didn't know you are from Connecticut. I like how long his coat is especially with those ears.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

A fun place to take the dogs for a walk is Pistol Creek Golf Course in Berlin. The Town purchased it for walkers. Lots of fun try it out


----------



## emCee (May 23, 2010)

I go to the Giant a lot since i can walk there, but some trails are tough with two dogs and it gets packed on the weekends.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

these trainers are great
Connecticut dog trainer offering dog training classes in Cheshire & North Haven

Lynn is a friend of mine, and Martha has a long history of dog training. I believe she's had/has german shepherds as well. They have a couple locations which you can see on the website.


----------

